# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  'Ecologistas en Acción' rechaza los embalses aguas arriba del río Oja y propone opciones

## sergi1907

Ecologistas en Acción La Rioja rechaza «enérgicamente» la construcción de un embalse en el valle de Urdanta -actuación que cree ya decidida e injustificada- y las alternativas propuestas de embalses en Cilbarrena y Posadas.

En su lugar propone «reducir el consumo de agua de boca en los municipios con problemas de abastecimiento, separando dos redes: una de consumo humano y otra de agua para usos industriales, limpieza viaria, riego de parques y jardines, como ya hace en algunos sectores Logroño, captada del acuífero aluvial del Oja con altos contenidos en nitratos».

Además, propone utilizar para el suministro de agua de boca el acuífero calizo Pradoluengo-Anguiano, en periodos de estiaje, y las aguas del aluvial del Oja captadas encima de Ezcaray en periodos de caudal abundante. Si no fuera suficiente sugiere construir «un pequeño azud, bien en el Oja, aguas arriba de Ezcaray, o en el río Urdanta, y una conducción hasta un depósito -pequeño embalse en el tramo medio del valle del Oja-, para llenarlo en invierno-primavera y utilizarlo en los meses de estiaje, con una segunda ETAP conectada a la red de distribución».

http://www.larioja.com/comarcas/2016...0000851-v.html

----------

Jonasino (31-jul-2016)

----------


## perdiguera

Vamos que no beban agua. Así es fácil reducirlo todo.

----------


## Jonasino

> En su lugar propone «reducir el consumo de agua de boca en los municipios con problemas de abastecimiento


Profunda conclusión

----------

